# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...9/4/22



## jd56 (Sep 4, 2022)

Happy Labor Day everyone.
Be safe 

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 4, 2022)

Photos as found!

I picked up a 1941 Westfield Sports Compax Traveler (_which @Mercian let me know was made days before the attack on Pearl Harbor_) and a 1963 Schwinn Traveler.

Both bikes are all original, right down to the tires. The Traveler is only missing its head light.

I have two Posts on both bikes if you're interested in seeing more photos. 🙂


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 4, 2022)

Bought a few items, 4 bikes and an adult trike. Trying to figure out the bikes, and this suitcase.


----------



## The classic roll (Sep 4, 2022)

Found this beautiful early reprint yesterday.happy Labor Day! Everyone


----------



## catfish (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm like a kid in a candy store, I had a lightning strike take out my storage building and contents about 3-4 weeks ago, I've been working on the rebuild, trees and building removal.  Here's the new building and some of the new stuff I've been filling it with.  Thanks to Safeco insurance they have been great to work with, I'm still shopping and they keep paying!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 4, 2022)

Found a poor old Shelby Flying Cloud that needed a new home!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 4, 2022)

I FINALLY found a killer street lamp post topper. Drove yesterday up to my moms in Nebraska and this popped up on Facebook. I have never wanted an all glass common one. This one has damage but has potential. Reflector ring and all. This good ole boy even drove 50 miles to meet up with me. I even paid over his asking price of $40. Too too cool. I have had the bottom post for 4 years or so.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 4, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> I'm like a kid in a candy store, I had a lightning strike take out my storage building and contents about 3-4 weeks ago, I've been working on the rebuild, trees and building removal.  Here's the new building and some of the new stuff I've been filling it with.  Thanks to Safeco insurance they have been great to work with, I'm still shopping and they keep paying!!
> 
> View attachment 1690343
> 
> ...




I dig this cab, cool!


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 4, 2022)

Teens Spacke Deluxe for a cyclecar


----------



## JO BO (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice find.  They were used in several motorcycles as well like Sears,Dayton, Crawford,DeLuxe, Minneapolis and Eagle. Pretty complicated internals.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 4, 2022)

Nothing really huge this week, but some small goodies...

Pool balls for projects/decor







Some old door knobs & hardware





& lastly, my buddy Mitch went to to see Ziggy Marley & picked up this t-shirt for me!






Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2022)

I picked up this used dog last week. So far it's been the best $150 I've ever spent.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 4, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I picked up this used dog last week. So far it's been the best $150 I've ever spent.
> 
> View attachment 1690457
> 
> View attachment 1690459



That's awesome! Stoked for ya, Buddy


----------



## Nashman (Sep 4, 2022)

I was very fortunate to be in the right place at the right time, ( it fell in my lap) and good Karma landed a Bluebird on my doorstep this week. Really, it came from an advanced "well travelled" collector we all know and love ( fixer, I compare to the "Wolf" in Pulp Fiction for his packing skills, bike scores and flips, overall coolness) who got it from an advanced collector and offered it up to me.











It's a sweetheart. It came with the repro speedo cable, bracket, and basket I just have to install. It looks easy, any tips? I just HAD to take pics after I got it assembled, couldn't wait for the speedo cable install. I am truly blessed. I may be sleeping in my travel trailer soon for lack of space and an overdrawn bank account. You only live once as you are,& who knows if you'll be re-incarnated or not, or as what?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 4, 2022)

I was in my home town early in the week to take care of some personal business & had a chance to check a couple of antique shops that are normally closed when I'm there. One of them has been keeping an eye out for old bikes for my Dad. She had a '48 Whizzer in good shape priced at $125. Since it was missing a brake handle & left pedal needs attention she threw in some vinyl for $100 total. 🤓 















Unfortunately the bike is too small to ride.😂😂 But she does have a line on a Stingray she's trying to get the guy to sell that's missing the front wheel & purple.🤞🤞


----------



## Nashman (Sep 4, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I was in my home town early in the week to take care of some personal business & had a chance to check a couple of antique shops that are normally closed when I'm there. One of them has been keeping an eye out for old bikes for my Dad. She had a '48 Whizzer in good shape priced at $125. Since it was missing a brake handle & left pedal needs attention she threw in some vinyl for $100 total. 🤓 View attachment 1690550
> 
> View attachment 1690553
> 
> ...



You had me going there for a minute. I'm thinking"a Whizzer" for $125.00!! Sweet Mother of......I dunno "Whizzer"? Nice model and cool vinyl. Right on.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 4, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I was very fortunate to be in the right place at the right time



Ain't that the truth !!   Congratulations on that one !  WOW It's Beautiful  😛  😛  😛   Thanks for sharing the pic's 🤓   Now go take it for a ride , and show it off !!   😁


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 4, 2022)

I picked up some great and needed pieces via here ,Craigslist and eBay..
Got the great seats ,Hawthorne frame lock  and stems via some great sellers here!>>> @badbob @SirMike1983 @bricycle @Rusty McNickel  <<<



I scored a NOS Diamond chain for below retail 😎 ...and some "USED"? Torrington #8s(Nicest used IVE ever seen!) via ebay for $75 delivered...😱


Some SWEET deadstock 1978 Kiss Boutwell/Aucoin heat transfers! CHEAP ($3 EACH!) I made a Gene one for my neighbor,he was stoked! BUT glad I didnt pay full price for them as the Post Office F'd up the box GOOD! 🤬 It looks like they played soccer with it!!LUCKILY they were packed well but STILL managed to damage a few.
.











And..Some guy had an ad on Craigslist for "50s 60s 70s wrestling magazines and 1970s Skateboard mags local to me..An older guy,really nice..the magazines even though stored really carefully,they got water damage in the last 35 years,,but,theyre still really awesome !About 45 of them!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 4, 2022)

Got this cool original ad on the whizzer bicycle...killer graphics  and color!


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 4, 2022)

With exception of the glass reflectors, I bought this stuff over the last several months, but just posting now.
I needed a glass reflector for my 36 Whizzer rack. The original rattled off somewhere on a local ride. I needed one but ended up with four originals.

The hard-to-find TANKFIX Abfahrt (departure) KM meter was made in Germany in the early 1950's specifically for automobiles with no gas gauge like both my early VW busses.

NOS in box Whizzer Diecast
Captain Action Green Hornet and Kato outfits for my original Captain action figure. Made by Playing Mantis many years ago.
Batman Mobil VW bus Bat lab.

Last but not least, I finally located all four NOS in box 1:12 scale VW busses.
These are very large and heavy. Made by Sunstar over 10-15 years ago. Originally sold for $100 each but now change hands for $400-800 if you can find them in NOS condition. These are so detailed it is crazy. Removable hub caps lug nuts and tires, spare tire, opening doors, opening side door windows, operational door handles, steering wheel, removable seats, adjustable mirrors and wipers. comes complete with lug wrench and jack.

Mango green/Seagull gray
Palm green/Sand green
Sealing wax red/Chestnut brown
Dove blue

Arguably, Volkswagen had the best colors and color combos then any other car manufacturer of the era.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 4, 2022)

Nashman said:


> You had me going there for a minute. I'm thinking"a Whizzer" for $125.00!! Sweet Mother of......I dunno "Whizzer"? Nice model and cool vinyl. Right on.



😄😄 Glad someone appreciated this. I couldn't resist. Lol! Since my Dad passed in November it's good to know she's still keeping an eye out for me! If you knew my proclivity of finding cool bikes/stuff for free or next to nothing you may have fallen harder. Cool that she had some Styx as that was my Dad's favorite since I got him hooked many years ago when they played the Olathe Sweet, Sweet Corn Festival.👍 (all the vinyl is pristine🤓) Really hoping she goes after that Stingray & let's me know....



CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Ain't that the truth !!   Congratulations on that one !  WOW It's Beautiful  😛  😛  😛   Thanks for sharing the pic's 🤓   Now go take it for a ride , and show it off !!   😁





🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Pretty cool some other '48 Whizzer stuff popped up this week!!👍👍


----------



## higgens (Sep 4, 2022)

Oops posted this in a old section


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 4, 2022)

1945 LACOBL plate


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 4, 2022)

I found and cleaned up some nice parts for an old Raleigh 3 Sports/Sprite type bike.


----------



## all riders (Sep 4, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I was very fortunate to be in the right place at the right time, ( it fell in my lap) and good Karma landed a Bluebird on my doorstep this week. Really, it came from an advanced "well travelled" collector we all know and love ( fixer, I compare to the "Wolf" in Pulp Fiction for his packing skills, bike scores and flips, overall coolness) who got it from an advanced collector and offered it up to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Re-incarnated? I'd hope to be re-incarnated as a bug--just so I could be run over by that bike!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 4, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> With exception of the glass reflectors, I bought this stuff over the last several months, but just posting now.
> I needed a glass reflector for my 36 Whizzer rack. The original rattled off somewhere on a local ride. I needed one but ended up with four originals.
> 
> The hard-to-find TANKFIX Abfahrt (departure) KM meter was made in Germany in the early 1950's specifically for automobiles with no gas gauge like both my early VW busses.
> ...



WOW ! That MANGO model is AWESOME!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 4, 2022)

higgens said:


> Oops posted this in a old section View attachment 1690717



52 Deluxe? nice....... 😎


----------



## higgens (Sep 4, 2022)

Yes sir I have a 52 53 and 54 deluxe 😀


----------



## Hastings (Sep 4, 2022)

A Friend on the lookout picked me up a ladies pierce i believe. Named her poncho cause of the lefty crank lol.  Tbird is his he actually just finished rebuilding it. Lovely hot pink neon (actual neon) for the flea machine… it must really attract attention because Dennis Casey (guitar player from Flogging Molly) stopped in last weekend. Didn’t buy anything but had a nice chat and met his son. I saw them a lot when I was in high school. Had the chance to camp out in the flea machine at our friends land. My little girl absolutely loved it❤️.  Big week ahead baby boy turns 1, little girl has her first day of school and momma starts a new job. Wish us luck! Happy Sunday  guys!  Have a nice long weekend stay safe have fun.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 4, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> WOW ! That MANGO model is AWESOME!!



Yes it is. Matches my 59 Standard micro bus.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 4, 2022)

Swap meet find. Not sure on plans yet, downtube is a little pinched.. haven’t verified year yet. Bought it, dropped it at home and left for a weekend camping trip.

Clipper in double green. B model if my eyes are right.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 4, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> 😄😄 Glad someone appreciated this. I couldn't resist. Lol! Since my Dad passed in November it's good to know she's still keeping an eye out for me! If you knew my proclivity of finding cool bikes/stuff for free or next to nothing you may have fallen harder. Cool that she had some Styx as that was my Dad's favorite since I got him hooked many years ago when they played the Olathe Sweet, Sweet Corn Festival.👍 (all the vinyl is pristine🤓) Really hoping she goes after that Stingray & let's me know....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My G/F and I saw Styx in Winnipeg with April Wine about 3 years ago. A major blast from my past.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 4, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> With exception of the glass reflectors, I bought this stuff over the last several months, but just posting now.
> I needed a glass reflector for my 36 Whizzer rack. The original rattled off somewhere on a local ride. I needed one but ended up with four originals.
> 
> The hard-to-find TANKFIX Abfahrt (departure) KM meter was made in Germany in the early 1950's specifically for automobiles with no gas gauge like both my early VW busses.
> ...



Those VW's are NUTS amazing. WOW!!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2022)

Goldenindian said:


> Teens Spacke Deluxe for a cyclecar
> 
> View attachment 1690418



My friend has one of those.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Swap meet find. Not sure on plans yet, downtube is a little pinched.. haven’t verified year yet. Bought it, dropped it at home and left for a weekend camping trip.
> 
> Clipper in double green. B model if my eyes are right.
> 
> ...



16" frame


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 5, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> 16" frame



Yes I was gonna measure it to verify, the top of the seat tube looks like it could have been broken off and then holes drilled in the stays. No biggie. I’ll verify.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 5, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Yes I was gonna measure it to verify, the top of the seat tube looks like it could have been broken off and then holes drilled in the stays. No biggie. I’ll verify.



The small frames came like that! Just use long seat post


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Sep 5, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Bought a few items, 4 bikes and an adult trike. Trying to figure out the bikes, and this suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 1690325
> 
> ...



As an OHIO University alum, I LOVE the suitcase. If you're interested in moving it along....


----------

